# Duck clubs in northern utah?



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had any info on some duck clubs in northern utah, my dad has Charcot so he cant do the walking on public lands to find birds, so it would be nice to take him places where atvs are acceptable. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If I were you, I'd contact the Fish and Game offices and tell them your situation. They have a few special blinds for hunters that don't have the ability to walk. I do believe you'd need to reserve them. As far as duck clubs, http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=21193238&cat=&lpid=&search=duck club you may want to look into this. I know a few other clubs but you'd be looking from $20,000 to $500,000 for the high end clubs such as the Million Dollar Duck Club. But the Fish and Game would be able to help you a little I'm guessing.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know what your price range is. It seems like there have been some shares available at the Ambassador in the past few months. I think the price is $25,000 to $30,000. A share is available at the North Point for about $50,000. Try looking on KSL.com or find a contact at one of the clubs I mentioned.


----------

